# for the first time ever....



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i nearly had a heart attack. first noticed it when one of the lovebirds scared him and dally from their perch. after a second i heard lots of flapping and no loud thud.... then somehow tsuka landed in my lap!! he had steadily flown in a level flight for 8 feet! so i had to see if that was just a fluke.... well video and photos say it all....

dally just also came and landed on my laptop.... he followed. mislanded 2 feet away but thats still a HUGE improvement for him. im getting my hopes up!

he can somewhat fly! lets keep our fingers crossed this keeps up and these feathers stay in. so far theyre supporting flight. they usually fall out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXEjqEi9OJ8


and photos
the wing first of all.... the bad one is the one with flights still growing in
















and the flight

























































its an attempt, he only dropped one flight for the effort... but its such an improvement im hoping he can do it fully one day...

if these flights grow in and LAST a month at least, will it be worth it to pull the other flights in the other wing to have them grow back in?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow....he did good  Just tell him he is a late bloomer, and will someday outfly Dally...LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

or i could tell him the gingerbread man is behind him lol

im glad hes improving.

my only concern is that since hes been clipped in the other wing,.... if he grows the bad ones in, should i pull the clipped flights to let them grow in again? like one at a time so hes not growing in a whole wing at a time lol would that be advisable?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might try pulling every other clipped feather. This was they have support and protection of the clipped ones as they grow in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

alright,  just wanting him to fly. i can see it in his face, he really wants to. poor guy has never been able to fly since we got him last august. hes been molting flights since then!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed as he truly deserves it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes been trying so hard! each day from now on im going to work on flight exercises like i did with dally to teach her to fly. hes out of shape after not flying how long. it tires him out... and hes not overweight lol so i gotta help him out a bit.... though its going to be off a perch rather than my hand. he got my finger good today lol


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow he's got some awesome air there! I'll keep my fingers crossed his flights come in and stay in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes been taking advantage of this newfound skill of his lol hes been jumping/flying from their cage to munch's cage, which is 5 feet away. he does it so well! he follows dally where she goes now that he can fly. i can see it in his face, hes so happy! i'd be so heartbroken if this doesnt work out. hes SO close! hes happily grooming while sitting next to dally so i know hes happy and proud of himself.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

WOOT! So glad he flew


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too and im pretty sure he is too!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's so awesome. I love when they realize something they've tried so hard to do can be done.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw well done! I hope he continues to grow his flights back in  It's so exciting when they start to fly again! Especially when you get to see how much they enjoy it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im glad hes finally up and flying a bit


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bet he is alot happier now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah hes very cranky at the moment lol but im glad he can fly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol bless him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im just happy he can! after how many months of trying to grow in these flights. were soooo close now.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Fingers crossed*


----------

